# Oh man, was soll ich machen?



## PhoenixEN (15. Dezember 2004)

Malzeit zusammen, 

seid Tagen beschäftigt mich ein Auftrag eines Kunden. Des Kunden Firma macht veranstaltungen. Für Kinder und den "Buisness"kreis.  jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich das logo gestallten soll. das logo soll aber edel wirken.... wie kann man kinder und buisness  eleant darstellen

und der 2te punkt bei der sache ist, das der kunde auch eine internetseite möchte. welches foto soll ich dafür nehmen... von ner veranstalltung des kunden werde ich keins nehemne... weil diese alle zu unsauber, unscharf und difuse sind...

was haltet ihr von einem  bild mit einem auge ?

würde mich über hilfe freuen

mfg phoenix


----------



## Da Hacker (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo PhoenixEN,

bitte achte bezüglich deiner Groß- und Kleinschreibung auf die Netiquette, Danke!
Spaß!

Also Kinder mit dem Business in Verbindung zu bringen ist schon ein schwieriges Vorhaben.
Es wäre für einige Leute sicherlich hilfreich zu wissen, was mit Business gemeint ist.
Du solltest vielleicht mal nach "edlen" Logos suchen und an diese anknüpfen. Aber jetzt nicht die Logos klauen, sondern nur so ein bisschen daran orientieren. Zumindest weißt du dann was ein edles Logo hat und kannst dies für deine Entwürfe übernehmen.

Ja, ein Bild mit einem Auge klingt doch schon mal gut. Bearbeite diverse Augenbilder und vergleiche die Ergebnisse. Wenn es etwas kindischer sein kann, dann versuche doch mal kinderfreundliche Gegenstände wie Schultüten, Süßigkeiten, etc. ansonsten würden es möglicherweise auch Menschengruppen tun.

Naja, alles meine Meinung. Ich kenne dich zwar nicht und weiß auch nicht was für Fähigkeiten du hast(  ), aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du ein recht gutes Bild erschaffen wirst! Andere Leute haben bestimmt auch Vorschläge.

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------

